# tailrace



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

has anyone heard of any fish coming out of the tailrace recently. I was to busy shooting holes in the sky this weekend to look at any reports.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Yesterday, I went fishing at Tailrace by rocks from 7pm to 10 pm. No biting... I saw hundred shads swam by rocks. I talked Scott at tackle bait store. He said too early for salmon and walleye. I think that I should wait for one to two weeks later. I saw fishermen caught salmon on boat. They said been slowly.. good luck


----------

